# Weird frames after overclocking



## renegade X (May 11, 2008)

Hello folks, I am new to overclocking graphics cards, so please excuse the newbieness. :grin:

I have over clocked my PCIe X16 ATI Readon X1300 Pro with maxed settings and I even tried a minor tweak and still I get weirdness in COD4. I used CCC to do the overclock. All attempts passed bench tests. I have no system instability or blue screens. I got the results I wanted, getting up to 70 FPS in game, but when playing it does some funny stuff. I will get warped forwards and backwards, similar to network lag with the exception of warping backwards. LOL What am I missing? BIOS changes prolly?

MSI KN8 Neo 4
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2.01 Ghz 
4 X 1GB 800Mhz DDR1
450W PSU (will have to get specs later if needed)


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Your PSU may not be adequate enough to support your OC. Running benchmark tests designed for GPUs will only stress the GPU, a game will stress all components of your PC. So your PSU might of just been enough to run your system at stock but the OC has now pushed it passed what your PSU is capable of.
This in turn and do all sorts of things with your system including frame instability.
Could i have your entire PSU specs?


----------



## renegade X (May 11, 2008)

Well I found the culprit. I have 4 out of 6 capacitors swollen on the CPU bus. :upset::upset::upset: This is a credit to MSI however, since any other mobo would not boot at all. Does anyone know if I did this when I tried to oc the gfx card or when I attempted to oc the CPU? After the gfx gave me issues, I tried to oc the CPU. When it would not boot, I noticed the caps. Could have been like this for months for all that I know.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Capacitors usually last years and on some motherboards a life time. It could of been your OC because as you increase the clock and voltages the capacitors need to work harder to keep up with the excess voltage. 
But they may of just been faulty.


----------



## renegade X (May 11, 2008)

Anyone have a suggestion for building a new rig. I had this in mind http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130136 , but I am hearing that MSI has been going with cheap caps these days. How can I tell the quality of capacitors that are used?


----------

